

Show HN: Neko.io - pretty secret sharing - markkum
https://neko.io/

======
yarone
Some feedback: 1) Didn't know what to do. Was hard to find the call-to-action,
which turns out to be an image (with no affordances; not button or link like
at all), in the top-right corner.

2) Unusual process. Hmm, ok. Created a device nickname. Then it gave me a PIN.
Wasn't sure what to do. Got stuck, left.

I suggest that you make all of the calls-to-action, along the process, very
clear. Tell the user what to do.

~~~
markkum
Many thanks for the feedback! You get an Access Code from the site, which you
should enter on the Mepin app, which then logs you in. Try again, it's cool,
thanks!

------
jannepa298
Very Interesting idea. Scrambling messages into web links which can be shared
anywhere - but only selected friends can read them.

------
kaukopartio1
Can I use this with my Twitter account ?

~~~
markkum
Yes, you can post the secret message links to your Twitter account.

